
OneReceipt Shutting Down 8/24/16 - bdcravens
http://blog.onereceipt.com/post/148753258030/onereceipt-shutting-down-82416
======
bdcravens
Three years since their last blog post, and I had no idea I ever tried their
service. Perhaps a few more emails or touch points along the way might have
changed things?

------
jstalin
I was just thinking to myself that a receipt saving service would be useful
for my small business...

